# Area Coverage Map



## stlbearboy (Sep 17, 2008)

There used to be a map that showed the satellite coverage areas for local networks around the nation. The Chicago, IL satellite actual ranged all the way south past Springfield, IL so if you changed your addess with Directv to a Chicago Address but actually lived in Springfield, you could get Chicago locals. With the switch to HD are the locals still arranged like this and does this map still exist?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

They are called "spotbeams" and there are some rough maps out there. None are totally correct though and each satellite's spot beams can be separate.

Here are two to check out:
http://www.nabs.net/Images/conus.gif
http://www.scottandmichelle.net/scott/dtv.html


----------



## stlbearboy (Sep 17, 2008)

So are the mpeg4 locals carried this was as well?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

All locals are delivered via spot beams, except for the national locals (LA/NYC) that require a waiver to receive (if you cannot get your actual locals for some reason or go in an RV).

The maps are rough though and reception is only guaranteed where you are supposed to receive the locals according to Directv.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The maps provided are for the SD sport beams, I've not see any maps for the HD spot beams yet.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

stlbearboy,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

I've heard that the HD spot beams are a bit narrower or more focused and don't necessarily cover the same wide area that the SD beams do. It's very possible the HD spots won't reach as far.

Aside from that, discussion of "moving" (giving an address that is not your actual address to receive programming that you would normally not be entitled to) is discouraged on this board.


----------

